# Todos os edifícios de Barreiras-BA + O que vem por ai em 2021.



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

*Apenas edifícios acima de 10 pavimentos.

Palazzo Vitória | 20 pav |
Construção: 2014*









*Torre Niemeyer | 20 pav |
Construção 2014*









*Mansão Burle Marx | 20 pav |
Construção 2010*










*Residencial Santorini | 17 pav |
Construção 2016*










*Palazzo San Lorenzzo | 20 pav |
Construção 2017*









*Mônaco Residencial | 16 pav |
Construção 2019*









*Tom Jobim | 15 pav |
Construção 2004*










*Mansão Mond Schein | 11 pav |
Construção 2002*










*Villa Lobos | 12 pav |
Construção 1998*










*Poeta Drummond | 11 pav |
Construção 2012*









*Residencial Copenhage | 13 pav |
Construção 2014*


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

*Edifício Boa Vista | 13 pav |
Construção 2008*










*Residencial Jorge Amado | 13 pav |
Construção 2014*










*Edifício Porto Bello | 10 pav |
Construção 1998*










*Residencial Érico Veríssimo | 11 pav |
Construção 2008*









*Farroupilha | 17 pav |
Construção 2013*










*Residencial Gênesis | 13 pav |
Construção 1990










Vancouver | 20 pav |
Construção 2020










Beethoven Home Resort | 20 pav | 
Construção 2020









City House | 21 pav |
Construção 2021









Mansão Cecília Meireles | 26 pav |
Construção 2020










Mansão Rio de Ondas | 12 pav |
Construção 1990*


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

*Pré-lançamentos

Torre comercial | 12 pav |
Previsão 2021









2 torres de 18 pavimentos.
Previsão 2021*









*02 torres de 12 pavimentos
Previsão 2021*









*01 torre de 25 pavimentos
Previsão 2021*









*Vertical ainda não divulgado.
Previsão Não informado*









*Vertical ainda não divulgado.
Previsão Não informado*


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

A cidade


----------



## Daniel fsa (Apr 26, 2015)

Já toma ares de cidade grande! Em termos proporcionais à população, deverá ser a cidade mais verticalizada da Bahia. Orgulho! Que cresça cada vez mais e desenvolva não só a ela, mas a todo o entorno!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Barreiras junta quantidade com qualidade no seu processo de verticalização!


----------



## Cidade Sol (Feb 21, 2009)

Linda Barreiras! 
Achei interessante o residencial cecília meireles, tem fotos do projeto ?!


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

Cidade Sol said:


> Linda Barreiras!
> Achei interessante o residencial cecília meireles, tem fotos do projeto ?!


aptos acima de 2mi.


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

Daniel fsa said:


> Já toma ares de cidade grande! Em termos proporcionais à população, deverá ser a cidade mais verticalizada da Bahia. Orgulho! Que cresça cada vez mais e desenvolva não só a ela, mas a todo o entorno!


💪🏼💪🏼🏗
Valeu Daniel!
Serão lançados 850 milhões de reais em imóveis apenas em Barreiras no ano de 2021.


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Barreiras junta quantidade com qualidade no seu processo de verticalização!


A arquitetura dos empreendimentos tem melhorado bastante! Sobre quantidade Barreiras ficou quase 10 anos sem lançamentos. Agora engrenou.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Thread de encher os olhos, Barreiras é a jóia da coroa que é o oeste baiano. Quero nem imaginar o que poderá vir pós aeroporto/ferrovia, aliás, ela pode tudo!😎😎😎


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

A casa está sendo arrumada de verdade pela gestão atual. Barreiras voltou a ser atrativa e isso gera uma série de novos investimentos públicos e privados.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Ondas))) said:


> A casa está sendo arrumada de verdade pela gestão atual. Barreiras voltou a ser atrativa e isso gera uma série de novos investimentos públicos e privados.


Dê uma olhada no thread do oeste, o Parque de Exposições irá se transformar numa grande área de lazer..


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

Sim! Muito importante a criação de espaços públicos urbanos. Barreiras terá um excelente parque no coração da cidade, sendo circundado pelas águas do Rio Grande.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Deu um certo saudosismo de ver esse thread... Me lembrou os threads que fiz sobre todos os edifícios de Feira de Santana e de Petrolina, há uns 11 ou 12 anos atrás. Excelente compilação, Ondas! Impressionante como se constrói bem em Barreiras!


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

^^

O volume de obras tem sido muito bom para quem ficou estagnado por quase 1 década, e o acabamento dos edifícios tem melhorado a cada lançamento.


----------



## cearês (Feb 28, 2017)

Will_NE said:


> Deu um certo saudosismo de ver esse thread... Me lembrou os threads que fiz sobre todos os edifícios de Feira de Santana e de Petrolina, há uns 11 ou 12 anos atrás. Excelente compilação, Ondas! Impressionante como se constrói bem em Barreiras!


Verdade! Há uma década atrás a construção civil nas grandes cidades do interior nordestino estava bombando. Em Juazeiro do Norte-CE lançava-se ou estava preste a construir boa parte dos edifícios que hoje compõe o seu skyline, junto de outras como Caruaru-PE e Patos-PB que me lembro de acompanhar de cabeça neste site. Mas falando especificamente de Barreiras-BA, a cidade está totalmente na contramão das outras grandes cidades no quesito de construções verticais a todo vapor. Como já disseram mais acima, não só a quantidade mais a qualidade mudará logo, logo a cara desta cidade.


----------



## cearês (Feb 28, 2017)

Parabéns Ondas))) pelo ânimo em registrar e compartilhar conosco todo este crescimento de Barreiras!


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

cearês said:


> Verdade! Há uma década atrás a construção civil nas grandes cidades do interior nordestino estava bombando. Em Juazeiro do Norte-CE lançava-se ou estava preste a construir boa parte dos edifícios que hoje compõe o seu skyline, junto de outras como Caruaru-PE e Patos-PB que me lembro de acompanhar de cabeça neste site. Mas falando especificamente de Barreiras-BA, a cidade está totalmente na contramão das outras grandes cidades no quesito de construções verticais a todo vapor. Como já disseram mais acima, não só a quantidade mais a qualidade mudará logo, logo a cara desta cidade.


Barreiras possui algumas limitações na questão de novos empreendimentos horizontais. Muitas áreas de preservação e terreno acidentado no entorno fazem a verticalização se tornar uma tendência.

Além dos terrenos das fotos acima já estarem confirmados para receberem empreendimentos, tenho a informação de mais dois que ainda não confirmaram a área, talvez saberemos no segundo semestre. Chegando na casa dos 30 verticais, a cidade passa ter uma expressão urbana considerável.

Outro ponto importante é que a limitação de altura foi ajustada de 20 para 26 pavimento recentemente. Tomara que cheguem aos 30 logo logo. Rs


----------



## Chenriquest (Jan 2, 2016)

Parabéns pelo Thread Ondas. É muito bom ver cidades nordestinas se desenvolvendo cada vez mais. Barreiras tá demais.


----------

